# Genie 5519



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are considering a telehandler and find that the compacts make sense for our farm. The Genie 5519 has a 5500 pound lift and ground speed of 16 mph. We wonder if we should change to a mower styl tire for clearing hay fields. Anybody run one?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I looked at a bunch of these a year ago. The size and maneuverability are really nice and the best thing there seem to be far more of these out there than any other comparable model so parts and technicians should be easier to find.

I would worry about hydraulic cooling in your climate if your going to do a lot of cycles. The 5519 is designed as a lift and place machine, not so much ground engaging. Some of them may not have 3rd function. You would need an adapter if you want to use various attachments you may already have. The telehandler attachment really is superior to skid steer, I don't care for the adapter I have and.they are pricey.

As far as tires I think your fine with what they have. I don't notice a lot of damage with mine. It has similar tires to a skid steer.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

How many bales would you be picking up at once? How much does your grapple way ?


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is a nice comparison of like kind models of compact telehandlers.

http://www.constructionequipment.com/compact-telehandlers-reach-their-place-construction-equipment-market


----------

